# Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe, Bodendecker?



## PeppermintPatty (27. Apr. 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Hoffe es gibt meine Fragee nicht schon, hab bei der Suche leider nichts wirklich passendes gefunden.

Ich bin jetzt schon länger auf der Suche nach Pflanzen, die in 80cm bis 1m den Grund meines Teiches bedecken könnten. Ich habe schon Probleme Pflanzen zu bekommen, die ich in 50 cm einsetzen kann (wenn man vom Üblichen wie __ Hechtkraut, Tannenwedel etc. absieht).
Ganz unten in 1 m hab ich bisher aber nur Seerosen und Rohrlkolben einsetzen können, und natürlich die rumschwimmenden Sachen wie __ Krebsschere, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest.

Aber das ist alles nicht dass was ich suche, gibt es irgendeine Pflanze die wie ein __ Bodendecker funktioniert? Wäre auch sehr schön um meine kahlen Flächen auf den Stufen (ist ein GFK Becken) zu bedecken.
Bin aber auch für jede Andere Pflanze dankbar die dort unten wurzelt, muss auch nicht bis an die Oberfläche hochwachsen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Hallo,

aber wie soll eine Pflanze denn auf den kahlen GFK-Flächen wurzeln? Das können eigentlich nur Algen. Warum bedeckst du den Boden nicht einfach mit Sand - Verlege- oder Spielsand - sieht viel besser aus, weil hell, und nützliche Bakterien mögen das auch gerne. 

Als Bodendecker kenne ich eigentlich nur die Nadelsimse - allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob die in 1 m Tiefe noch gedeiht. Allerdings braucht auch die einen (Sand-)Boden, auf dem sie wurzeln kann.


----------



## PeppermintPatty (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Hab natürlich genug Sand drin damit alle Pflanzen wurzeln können, der Teich ist ja auch schon 3 Jahre alt und ansonsten gut bewachsen.  Mir fehlts nicht an der Unterlage sondern an dem Pflänzchen.
Nadelsimse wäre ja schön, aber wir wohl bisschen tief sein, aber sowas in der Art, das wärs


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Jau, den Sand kann ich auch nur empfehlen als Bodensubstrat.
Bei mir steht auf 1 Meter Wassertiefe nur eine Seerose, die ich langsam an die Tiefe gewöhnt habe, sowie etwas __ Hornkraut dass herumschwimmt.


----------



## PeppermintPatty (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Aber ich hab ja jede Menge Sand überall 

Aber es wäre auch  schön wenns irgendwas kriechend dahinwachsendes für den Grund gäbe.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Da fällt mir leider nichts ein..zumindest nicht bei 1 Meter Tiefe


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Hallo Patty,

vielleicht wären ja Krebsscheren etwas für Dich, dass sind sehr interessante Pflanzen, die dem Grund Leben einhauchen.


----------



## danyvet (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Bei mir bedeckt die __ Wasserpest den Boden in der Tiefe, die schwimmt nicht herum 
Allerdings kommt sie ziemlich hoch rauf, also eher nicht so der klassische Bodendecker, zumindest nicht kriechend. Allerdings in flacheren Bereichen stellt sie sich nicht auf, sondern kriecht fast


----------



## PeppermintPatty (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

@Blumenelse: Ich hab wie gesagt schon mehrere Krebsscheren, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel drinnen. 
Aber anscheinend gibts sowas garnicht, was ich gern gehabt hätte. 
Was flaches, bodendeckendes, das praktisch eine "Wiese bildet.

Ich glaube dieses Thema kommt auch nur bei so kleinen Teichen wie meinen auf (10qm), weil man da immer den ganzen Boden sieht, ist ja im Vergleich zu den großen ein Puppenhaus. 

Liebe Grüße und schonmal ein Dankeschön


----------



## Janski (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Tach Patty,

diese Pflanze wächst bei mir in 80-90cm Wassertiefe, in einem großen Teich bei mir in der Nähe in 1,2m-1,5m Wassertiefe.

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...ctus-lacustris---L---Palla----Teichsimse.html

Das ist kein Bodendecker, aber sie breitet sich flächenartig aus und da siehst du von deiner Stufe auch nix mehr.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Plätscher (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Hallo Jan,

__ Quellmoos wächst bei mir in 80cm Tiefe. Aber es wurde höher gepflanzt und hat sich selbstständig dort angesiedelt. 

Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## sl-power (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Hallo Patty,

vielleicht wäre ja die *Armleuchteralge* was für dich. Hört sich zwar etwas komisch an, aber wenn ich mal die Beschreibung von Naturagart zitieren darf: 

"Eine sehr hoch entwickelte Alge - wirkt eher wie __ Moos. Nicht zu vergleichen mit den ungeliebten Fadenalgen. Armleuchteralgen breiten sich flach auf dem Teichboden aus. Sie bilden viel Sauerstoff und helfen wirksam mit, die anderen Algen zu verhindern. Eher eine Rarität, für kalkreiches Wasser".

Als Pflanzposition wird eine Tiefe bis 1,5m angegeben!

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrung mit dieser Pflanze?

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Hallo Patty,
wenn Dein Wasser klar genug ist, dann ist für die angepeilte Tiefe jede Art von UW-Pflanzen gut .
Bei mir wächst __ Tausendblatt an allen Stellen, wo es in Ruhe gelassen wird. Selbst der Wasserhahnenfuss hat es aus 80 cm Tiefe geschafft.
Ich habe diese "fiedrigen" Pflanzen bewußt gewählt, wegen der "Selbstbeschattung".


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Hallo Patty,
versuchs doch mal mit Vallisneria (__ Wasserschraube).
Ich hab sie bei mir zwar nur bei ca. 60 cm stehen, aber in meinen Teichbüchern
wird sie bis über 1m Tiefe angegeben.
LG Markus


----------



## PeppermintPatty (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für 1m Tiefe,  Bodendecker?*

Uiui da ist ja jetzt doch noch einiges zusammengekommen!   Vielen Dank schonmal!


Teichsimse, __ Quellmoos, Armleuchteralge, __ Wasserschraube, klingt ja alles klasse, ich versuch jetzt mal von allem was zu bekommen, ist ja umso besser wenn da unten verschiedenes rumwuchert.  
Werd gleich bestellen und dann ausgiebig testen!


----------

